# Well, back to the drawing board on my little blue hen.



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Her crest, face and rumpled little comb definitely look like the pics you all kindly posted on cream leg bars, she looks like a copper Marans in her feathers, but she has faithfully produced a pale tan egg daily ! Caught in the act as it were, nobody else is laying yet. I thought I might get a dark brown or blue egg.any other ideas since we know the egg color now? She is a sweet little hen.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Blue Orp mix?


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks Bee. That would fit. Her crest and scrunched up face and comb look a lot like the Cream legbar pictures, are the blue eggs a recessive trait? She does look a lot like the blue orps. Anyway, she is a great little layer. God bless you.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

A blue hen that lays blue eggs? Priceless! That will take some research, I'm thinking...I'd never heard of that and an orp would lay a brown or tan egg. 

Bless you as well!


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks like a silkie mix to me.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Bee said:


> A blue hen that lays blue eggs? Priceless! That will take some research, I'm thinking...I'd never heard of that and an orp would lay a brown or tan egg.
> 
> Bless you as well!


Hi Bee, I did not mean my blue mystery hen lays blue eggs, hers are a very light tan. I was thinking that maybe her not blue egg color would rule out a cream legbar in her ancestry! Somebody contributed her lovely blue coloring and somebody else gave her the crest and legbar-like comb! She is little bot is now the dominant hen! Guess mutts are like canine mutts, every pup in the litter looks different! Wish I had remembered more of m genetics class from a thousand years ago!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Maybe she is a Silkie Blue Orpimgton cross!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

puppidoodle said:


> Hi Bee, I did not mean my blue mystery hen lays blue eggs, hers are a very light tan. I was thinking that maybe her not blue egg color would rule out a cream legbar in her ancestry! Somebody contributed her lovely blue coloring and somebody else gave her the crest and legbar-like comb! She is little bot is now the dominant hen! Guess mutts are like canine mutts, every pup in the litter looks different! Wish I had remembered more of m genetics class from a thousand years ago!


Now, I understand!!! There for a minute I was thinking you were going to have a fun time marketing her offspring...blue hens that lay blue eggs! That would have been the coolest!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Bee said:


> Now, I understand!!! There for a minute I was thinking you were going to have a fun time marketing her offspring...blue hens that lay blue eggs! That would have been the coolest!


It sure would, maybe someone will breed for those traits. Hmmm...I do need an excuse to get more chickens.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Bee said:


> A blue hen that lays blue eggs? Priceless! That will take some research, I'm thinking...I'd never heard of that and an orp would lay a brown or tan egg.
> 
> Bless you as well!


Blue Ameraucana lay blue of course 

Got a dozen of em in my coop!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Blue Ameraucana lay blue of course
> 
> Got a dozen of em in my coop!


That sounds really cool.Can you post pictures sometime?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

puppidoodle said:


> That sounds really cool.Can you post pictures sometime?


Sure! Never seen a PB blue Ameraucana?


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Here are 3 pictures of my blue-something-something ameraucana. I would love to know what to call her coloring. She recently popped out with some (?) coppery-red feathers over her eyes, and the camera didn't really pick up on those. A couple of months ago, her breast was not the red/buff you see here. I think she just keeps looking prettier and prettier. 3 views. She doesn't like me pointing the camera at her! She does lay bluish eggs. I wonder if I crossed her w/a cream legbar, if I could get a blue pullet who lays blue eggs??
BTW, in this first picture, her eye looks filmy, but it is not. It must be a combo of the flash with my white shirt and light gray pants.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Blue wheaten. Or you could venture to say Blue splash wheaten.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Blue wheaten. Or you could venture to say Blue splash wheaten.


Thank you, I was hoping that was it!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Never have seen one


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty Hen. Knob stone!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Knob stone?? (I don't know the reference) She started laying around 2 weeks ago. This would be the 5-month old feather growth. I can't wait to see what she looks like next year, since I have read that some chickens don't develop their full coloring until the next year. Too bad I don't have a roo (a blue would be fantastic), 'cuz I would love to see what a roo from her would look like!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh, BTW, her name is Hawkeye. Pretty obvious.


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Knob stone?? (I don't know the reference) She started laying around 2 weeks ago. This would be the 5-month old feather growth. I can't wait to see what she looks like next year, since I have read that some chickens don't develop their full coloring until the next year. Too bad I don't have a roo (a blue would be fantastic), 'cuz I would love to see what a roo from her would look like!


I think that was my I pad telling me how to think,it "spell checks" me and if I don t catch it some pretty weird stuff shows up, I meant to say kjohnstone. Does Hawkeye have a Radar, or Hot Lips Hoolihan to keep her company?Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Isn't that called "Self Blue", when one just up and turns out blue for no reason?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Isn't that called "Self Blue", when one just up and turns out blue for no reason?


Self blue is a phenotype or all-blue bird. Lavender is the gene. To get a self blue, it's kind of tricky. Breed a self blue to a self blue you get self blue. Breed SB to black, get F1 split. Breed splits together get 50% split 25% SB and 25% black. Breed split to SB is a 50/50 SB/split. Same with split and black: 50/50.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

puppidoodle said:


> I think that was my I pad telling me how to think,it "spell checks" me and if I don t catch it some pretty weird stuff shows up, I meant to say kjohnstone. Does Hawkeye have a Radar, or Hot Lips Hoolihan to keep her company?Lol


Lol, she doesn't have Radar or Hot Chicken Lips, but she does get her ff M*A*S*H every day!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

It's like, when breeding show Irish Setters, they are expected to be "self red", no white spots (although the occassional stray individual white hairs are allowed, until they get old and white-faced).


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

kjohnstone said:


> Lol, she doesn't have Radar or Hot Chicken Lips, but she does get her ff M*A*S*H every day!


Ouch, that is baaaaaad!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

So if you cross a broody hen with an Irish Setter do you get a setting hen? Lol, I better quit while I am ahead!


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's like when u cross a bull dog with a shihtzu you get a lot of bullish!t bahahahaha sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

puppidoodle said:


> So if you cross a broody hen with an Irish Setter do you get a setting hen? Lol, I better quit while I am ahead!


 You and I are sooooo bad!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

hennypenny68 said:


> That's like when u cross a bull dog with a shihtzu you get a lot of bullish!t bahahahaha sorry couldn't resist.


OK, in that vein, what do you name the baby after Daddy bull and Mama bull get together?


----------



## tegaily (Oct 15, 2012)

Blue Australorp?


----------

